# صلاة قبل المذاكرة ...للبابا شنودة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يناير 2009)

*ربى الحبيب انا يارب لا استطيع الفهم من ذاتى لكن انت تجلس معى و 
بجوارى وانا اذاكر ليس من اجل العلم ولا من اجل المستقبل وانما من 
اجلك انت حتى يعرف الكل ان اولادك ناجحون وان كل عمل يقومون 
به يكونون امناء فيه ويكون الرب معهم وياخذ بيدهم فتحبك جميع الناس.
+امين+​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــن 

جميله اووووووى 

ميرررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> امين يارب
> ...



ربنا يكون معاك في امتحاناتك


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــن

صلاه جميله جدااااا jesus156

شكرااااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> *امين يارب​*
> صلاه جميله جدااااا jesus156
> ...



*ويبارك حياتك انت كمان​*


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

آمين ....اضم صوتي الى صوتي أخوتي آمين ثم آمين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> آمين ....اضم صوتي الى صوتي أخوتي آمين ثم آمين


*
امين 
مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا معاكي​*


----------

